# Anjuta - Autogen 5 not found



## akregator (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello,

I want to use devel/anjuta for development in Vala, but when clicking on New->Project Anjuta says 
	
	



```
autogen version 5 not found, please install the package
```

Nothing is returned in the console when launched from.

Autogen is well installed and I've rebuilt devel/anjuta after devel/autogen.

Any idea?


----------

